# new guy to answer q's for you about cab's furniture



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 3, 2006)

third generation cabintmaker, furnituremaker, high end custom only. denver west area.  If you have ay q's post here or email me at 

[email protected] 
or
[email protected]

I'm glad to help and answer any questions, and I won't try to sell you anything. 

(I'm new here) what a great site!

I am current in several different manufacturers of all types of hardware and have a vast knowledge of lumber and fabrication procedures.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Chief,

Glad to see you here. Stick around and be a regular. There's always room for experience here. I understand that you are building some tools and accessories? I'd kind of like to see the router sub-bases. 

I'll see you around.
Tom in KY


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 3, 2006)

haha hey tom ky.  i sold some to the guys on the other boards and got great feedback.  I'll keep you posted.  I just bought a new toy earlier today.

http://www.junkwarehouse.com/amazon/asinsearch_B0000223AV

very nice.  yes I do plan to offer a wide range of router enhancing products as well as many others.  Unless you looked in the den and saw what i did to my finger with a compression bit.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice drill press. I've got the basic floor model drill press by Delta. I haven't got that religious yet. The variable speed is a heavier duty drill press all around.

I'll check the den tonight. Hope you do well with the products.

Tom


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 3, 2006)

6" quill with .001 run-out I've read.  the table bevels, and rotates too.  the motor is 110/220 nice.....

Anyway since no questions yet my name is david, any q's about lumber/stability adhesives and applications, laminations/glue up procedures, etc.....

I am also good at tool recco's since i return crappy tools but I'm not cheap, so I can tell you what works.


----------

